# Calculating Horsepower



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I was poking around on the web today to find out how to calculate the horsepower of my machine and came across this method, based on torque and rpm's. My torque - 14.5 foot pounds, multiplied by my rpm's - 3600, divided by
5,252. 14.5 X 3600 = 52,000 divided by 5,252 = 9.939, so effectively a 10 horsepower engine. Am I on the right track?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think you are on the right track but i'm not liking it cause it says my 6.75tq mower is only 4.6hp


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Only a Number. Either it does the Job, or You need More Displacement.

Rough Engine Horsepower Determination Program


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Jackmels said:


> It's Only a Number. Either it does the Job, or You need More Displacement.
> 
> Rough Engine Horsepower Determination Program


 or a bigger cam, something the calculator or the program doesn't take into account


----------

